# Frankenfreakenaquastein - tank



## Oliver (Apr 2, 2011)

As proimsed here is a pic of the treasure dug up from the bowels of the storage unit.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

very nice freebie only question now is what to do with it


----------



## Oliver (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Mark,

I want to plant it and then house it with Angel's or maybe community.
I am all ear's if you have any suggestion's.
I do have a specific question for you Mark.
In your opinion which substrate for the money would be the best choice?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

well you have a few things to consider for substrate i personally only use flourite but there are a few other choices depending on what you want to spend and the types of plants you plan on stocking. More importantly you need to figure out what kind of lighting you have to work with, if you only have basic florescent you will have to upgrade to some more powerful lights. Also when you get into a tank of that size you will probably need a Co2 injector, large planted tanks can get expensive fast so be careful. You also need to figure out exactly what type of fish you want as some will eat your plants, dig them up or just rip them apart. You mite want to consider silk aquarium and terrarium plants as the more expensive types look very life like.


----------



## Oliver (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you for pointing these details out.
Co2 injector is not the same as attaching a bubble airator ball/rock to a circulation pump right. The bubbles get chopped and minced and you could see the tiny bubble particles throughout the tank. There is bubble loss when the larger one's that hit the water surface closest to the pump but I would say a good 75% is cycled. I read that people put yeast and sugar or even baking soda. Is this to weigh the bubbles down? This Co2 is to provide air to the plants and that's about it yes / no? The sustrate provides the nutrience right? I have too many question's and misconceptions.


----------

